
"Bastard Operator From Hell"-style excuse generator - Garbage
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/%7Eballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl
======
anons2011
>I'm not sure. Try calling the Internet's head office -- it's in the book.

:)

